# Gas problems with TO-35



## Pokey (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a 1960 TO-35 and it keeps fouling the plugs out after 7-10 hours of use. It doesn't smoke hardly at all, so I'm thinking it must be fuel. Front plug and rear plug are usually the worse, that are loaded up with black gunk. Is this a carburator issue, or am I missing something? Thanks for the help and this is a wonderful site !!!!


----------



## Pokey (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmmm, 18 views and no one has any suggestions?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, first off, welcome to the forum! I'm not a mechanic, but have you checked the compression of each cylinder? Are the plugs gapped properly?


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Have you rebuilt the carb?


----------

